# circuito para abrir y cerrar una puerta



## hericlark (Nov 15, 2010)

hola estoy haciendo un proyecto para automatizar la puerta de mi habitacion, me gustaria que me ayudaran ya que soy novato en la electronica.

mi idea es hacer un circuito el cual al apretar un boton osea un push boton se active un rele el cual hara girar un motor el cual jalara de mi puerta para abrirla y esta al llegar al tope maximo accione un final de carrera y se detenga, creo que el final de carrera podria ser un alambre comun o tal vez otro push boton o lo que sea que me recomienden.

bueno y que para serrarla oprima nuevamente el mismo push boton y haga que el rele se active y me haga girar el motor en forma inversa para que se cierre la puerta hasta llegar a otro final de carrera, el motor es de 12v lo pondria creo con un puente H al rele y creo que el rele tendria que ser de los DPDT para que se pueda hacer la inversion del sentido de giro del motor, creo que estoy en lo correcto no.

pero si hay una forma mas facil de hacerlo pues diganmelo y lo hare claro que preferiria de forma analoga ya que no cuento con material para programar microcontroladores.

bueno esa es mi idea no se si le entiendan me gustaria si me pueden mostrar un esquematico para hacer el pcb y montarlo cuento con el livewire y el pcb wizard comprendo muy bien todos los simbolos.

hola de nuevo investigando un poco por fin comprendi como hacer lo que necesitaba les muestro una imagen pero el problema es que al pulsar el boton y estar el rele en posicion de cerrado me esta gastando energia siempre para poderse quedar cerrado y lo que yo quisiera es que se quedara cerrado o avierto sin estar consumiendome energia ya que se me acabaria la pila muy pronto. no hay forma de que se quede energizado?

a y aqui esta la imagen del diagrama que hice en livewire me sorprendio que al simularlo hace lo que yo queria.


----------



## joecarl (Nov 15, 2010)

No estoy completamente seguro pero se me ocurre que podrias utilizar un led + 2 fototransistores de potencia, colocando el LED en lugar de la bobina del relé y los foto transistores en lugar de los interruptores del relé y claro está que a la salida de uno de los fototransistores deberás colocar un inversor para que cuando uno este saturado (conduciendo) el otro esté cortado y viceversa.

Espero haber servido de ayuda


----------



## hericlark (Nov 15, 2010)

gracias *joecarl* pero no entendi muy bien tu idea, dices que deberia de poner los fototransistores como final de carrera en vez de los push boton, pero de esta manera tendria que tener siempre el cuarto a oscuras para que la luz del led pueda exitarlos ya que mi cuarto tiene mucha luz que entra en el dia y de esta manera los fototransistores todo el tiempo estarian saturados. no crees


----------



## lotarionesco (Nov 15, 2010)

hericlark dijo:


> hola estoy haciendo un proyecto para automatizar la puerta de mi habitacion, me gustaria que me ayudaran ya que soy novato en la electronica.
> 
> mi idea es hacer un circuito el cual al apretar un boton osea un push boton se active un rele el cual hara girar un motor el cual jalara de mi puerta para abrirla y esta al llegar al tope maximo accione un final de carrera y se detenga, creo que el final de carrera podria ser un alambre comun o tal vez otro push boton o lo que sea que me recomienden.
> 
> ...




lo mas sencillo para abrir y cerra una puerta seria esto:

Un flip flop J=1 k=1 y sus terminales conectadas a un motor
A cada pulso cambia la polaridad...y cambia la direccion de giro del motor


----------



## joecarl (Nov 15, 2010)

hericlark dijo:


> gracias *joecarl* pero no entendi muy bien tu idea, dices que deberia de poner los fototransistores como final de carrera en vez de los push boton, pero de esta manera tendria que tener siempre el cuarto a oscuras para que la luz del led pueda exitarlos ya que mi cuarto tiene mucha luz que entra en el dia y de esta manera los fototransistores todo el tiempo estarian saturados. no crees



Lo que decía es que los fototransistores jugarían el papel que juegan los interruptores que están dentro del relé, nada de que los sustituyas por los finales de carrera, y siempre puedes meter el conjunto de led+transistores dentro de una cajita opaca a la que no le llegue luz externa 

Suerte.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 15, 2010)

no creo que sea buena idea ,pues el fototrasnistor se  llena de polvo y   deja de funcionar ,es mas seguro el redsuich magnetico 
con  un iman


----------



## hericlark (Nov 16, 2010)

gracias *lotarionesco* pero no puedo visualizar el rar que pusite, que tipo de programa necesito para poder verlo? o podrias subirlo en otro formato por favor.

oye el-rey-julien y como implementaria estos redsuich magneticos podrias subir un esquema por favor es que aun soy novato en esto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 16, 2010)

un redsuich es igual a un llave que cuando  el imam se acerca este hace contacto ,
el esquema ,dame un tiempo y   subo alguno 
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 16, 2010)

en este enlace  ay un circuito de un interuptor de toque ,en la imagen que  subo esta la modificación del lugar donde le colocas el redsuich,entonces funcionaria de la siguiente manera,cuando toques el pulsador o sensor de toque,se activa el rele ,el rele mueve el motor de la puerta ,la puerta se abre y cuando el imam pegado en la puerta llegue a donde esta el redsuich ,este se abre y el rele se despega ,el motor se para ,
con otro circuito igual lo usas para cerrar ,
el redsuich es del tipo  nc = normal cerrado


----------



## hericlark (Nov 16, 2010)

orale gracias el-rey-julien


----------



## pokerNT (Abr 1, 2011)

Como puedes ver en el circuito que pusiste, la salida la tienes conectada a la salida del pin 1 del CI, solamente ponla en el pin 2, ya que esta te la da negada, ya tiene algo tu pregunta, pero espero que te pueda servir para futuras aplicaciones


----------



## Manuel51 (Abr 4, 2011)

Quizás te sirva este circuito. Puedes utilizar los SW2, SW3 y SW4 en el orden que quieras. Es decir, los tres valen como arranque y parada manual y, a la vez, como finales de carrera.


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 4, 2011)

hericlark dijo:


> hola estoy haciendo un proyecto para automatizar la puerta de mi habitacion, me gustaria que me ayudaran ya que soy novato en la electronica.
> 
> mi idea es hacer un circuito el cual al apretar un boton osea un push boton se active un rele el cual hara girar un motor el cual jalara de mi puerta para abrirla y esta al llegar al tope maximo accione un final de carrera y se detenga, creo que el final de carrera podria ser un alambre comun o tal vez otro push boton o lo que sea que me recomienden.
> 
> ...



Tambien lo podes hacer como se hace con los portones electricos para autos con contrapeso, al presionar el boton liberas la traba y con un minimo impulso vences el balanceo del contrapeso lo que hara que se abra la puerta hasta el tope. Ya si la queres cerrar.. tenes que hacerlo a mano para que el ciclo empiece de nuevo, o si poner un motor..


----------

